# screening moles for maligency



## mspain0621 (Jun 30, 2010)

Patient has a hx of AK and malign lesions
   procedure 17004 destruction of pre-malignant was preformed

what do you add for skin screening of moles.
   E&M 99213
   V10.83   personal history of other malig neoplasm of skin

  Should there be a screening code?  What is it?

Help appreciated


----------



## ERINM (Jun 30, 2010)

In our office we use the chief complaint of "history of non melanoma skin cancer"
We discuss their past skin cancer in the HPI and PE. We bill and E&M of V10.83. We will use this dx every 3-6 months when the patient returns for their screening.


----------



## mspain0621 (Jun 30, 2010)

Thank you for your help.


----------



## muthershyp (Jun 30, 2010)

I would use V76.43 screening for malignant neoplasm of skin.
I would also use V10.83 history of non-menaloma skin cancer.

Carol Summers, CPC, CPCD


----------

